# Quiz Night - Bidi Bondi - Monday, 16th May 2011



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

Sorry I couldn't put up a thread for the quiz last night but a booking has been made once again for next week. Here are the details 

Date: Monday, 16th May 2011

Venue: Bidi Bondi on The Palm

Time: 7:45pm

Table is booked under the name of *Debbie*

See you all next week. Newbies are all welcome, please do PM me in advance so we make sure there is adequate space booked. The quiz master  is quite strict about the tiny details


----------



## sabfrance (Sep 9, 2010)

I'm in.


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

Great! We have a newbie confirming! I take it you're flying in on Friday so you can catch one of the famous Dubai brunches? Please bring Dan with you


----------



## harrypalmer (Jul 18, 2010)

I'm always up for quizical activity, count me in, walking talking disaster area though I am.


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

Look forward to seeing you on Monday Harry


----------



## Dubai_NewKid (Feb 17, 2011)

hey im curious to find out more about the quiz night....i might join you guys!


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

Feel free. We now have just one more space available.


----------



## jander13 (Mar 12, 2009)

nice comrade friend for debbie


----------



## apexjay (Mar 27, 2011)

Do you still have buffer for one more person? Newbie comin' through.


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

Can we just get another table? 

I am coming for sure and think I have +1 tagging along...


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

I will try and see if they have an extra table available but I highly doubt it. Besides, this forum has a history of people saying that they will be coming and then never bother to show up. So let's wait and see.

Dubai_Newkid and Apexjay, please pm me your details should you wish to join so that I can send you my number back.


----------



## karlzero (Nov 5, 2010)

i cant make it, but wish i could
but out of curiosity...what is quiz night?


----------



## indoMLA (Feb 6, 2011)

Room left? Let me know Pam. Thanks.


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

It's a pub quiz night, where we get to enjoy good pub grub, a few drinks (for those who drink) and play trivia quiz. There are 6 rounds:
1. Generail Knowledge
2. Music Round - the play a 30 second sound clip and you need to guess the artist and the song
3. More General Knowledge
4. The week that was - Current affairs
5. Double points - you get double points for each answer
6. Picture round - you need to guess the picture correctly, could be a map, movie, morphed faces, etc.

Hope this helps


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

indoMLA said:


> Room left? Let me know Pam. Thanks.


Let me check today and get back to you all. So far we have:

Jynxy +1
HarryPalmer
Dubai NewKid
ApexJay
Myself

That makes a total of 6. Then there are Ammo and Jander who haven't confirmed yet but could show up. Looks like we need an extra table so you're welcome to join Indo. I will update everyone later today.


----------



## Carla Grassley (May 14, 2011)

*Quiz Night*



pamela0810 said:


> Sorry I couldn't put up a thread for the quiz last night but a booking has been made once again for next week. Here are the details
> 
> Date: Monday, 16th May 2011
> 
> ...


Are you booking again for Monday the 23rd? If so, this newbie will drag along her husband...so count us in for two. Thanks!


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

Hi Carla,

Yes, we do this pretty much every Monday night so keep an eye out for a new thread for next week


----------



## Fathy (May 12, 2011)

Hi all,

I am in too, please let me know if there are still room left


----------



## indoMLA (Feb 6, 2011)

Update? 
Final Count? 
What's the word, Pam?


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

Sorry been having an extremely busy day. Whoever has confirmed, please do show up. Two tables have been booked and reconfirmed under the name of Debbie.  See you all later tonight.


----------



## cami (Aug 11, 2010)

i'm coming too.


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

Great! See you all later tonight at 7:30ish. 

We have a great crowd tonight so let's win this one


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

Almost forgot....everyone please do not forget to brush up on your current affairs!


----------



## indoMLA (Feb 6, 2011)

pamela0810 said:


> Almost forgot....everyone please do not forget to brush up on your current affairs!


How so? Articles to read?


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

Yes, news, current affairs, the latest in sport, etc.


----------



## Ammo (Nov 18, 2010)

Count me in too!!


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

So close.. yet so frustrating. Next week will be our week to win!


----------



## apexjay (Mar 27, 2011)

Jynxgirl said:


> So close.. yet so frustrating. Next week will be our week to win!


Did one of our teams reach the top few? Anyways, it was great meeting all you guys. Really! While I am gonna take a sabbatical from the quizzing scene (am gonna prepare hard in the meantime  .. ), I look forward to meeting you again soon in another set of events.

Jai

PS: @harry palmer: I am still sad polyjuice potion didn't work!


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

We ended up combining teams because a few people left halfway and actually did very well in the last 3 rounds. We were just a couple of points short of winning.

Don't worry about the Polyjuice potion. Meanwhile, brush up on your random trivia


----------

